# Looking for Live broadcast of Redskins at Jets preseason game



## jorb (Mar 22, 2008)

I live in Wisconsin and would like to watch a live broadcast of the Redskins at Jets Saturday, Aug. 16, 7 p.m. ET preseason football game.

WCBS ch. 2 New York broadcast the Jets preseason games and WUSA ch. 9 Washington, D.C broadcast the Redskins preseason games.

Is there away to watch the game LIVE off satellite.

THANKS,


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I had heard rumors NFL Network was looking to pick up that game...maybe check their Website...


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I had heard rumors NFL Network was looking to pick up that game...maybe check their Website...


As of this time,the only live game scheduled Saturday for NFL Network is Dallas vs. Denver at 9 PM EDT.

http://www.nfl.com/nflnetwork/networkschedule?selectedDate=08/16/2008&field=selectedDate


----------



## Steve615 (Feb 5, 2006)

According to the Jets website,all of their preseason games will be televised by WCBS.

http://www.newyorkjets.com/game/schedule/


----------



## dcowboy7 (May 23, 2008)

Steve615 said:


> As of this time,the only live game scheduled Saturday for NFL Network is Dallas vs. Denver at 9 PM EDT.


NFLN has changed their schedule....they will show the [email protected] LIVE saturday 8/16 at 7:00pm et.

http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=782001


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

dcowboy7 said:


> NFLN has changed their schedule....they will show the [email protected] LIVE saturday 8/16 at 7:00pm et.
> 
> http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=782001


Told ya so...... :lol:


----------

